# Prewar lightweight ID needed



## mongeese (Apr 18, 2019)

Blackout hubs model D


----------



## Bozman (Apr 18, 2019)

Do you have a picture of the serial number? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mongeese (Apr 19, 2019)

Can not find a seriel number on it. Badge holes are staggered and the one on right is lower and further back on head tube.


----------



## dubsey55 (Apr 19, 2019)

Rollfast used that chainring,  stem, and , very similar  headbadge spacing.  Made tons of bikes with different  headbadges too. Appears to be super heavy duty construction.  mayby paper boy,  or western union model?  If it is indeed  Rollfast, should be able to indentify model,  and year(s)!  Keep us posted!!   Walter,,,,


----------



## mongeese (Apr 19, 2019)

It is a Rollfast. Uncommon so how do we find out what model ?
Also am going to sell it so unsure what price to post it at.


----------

